# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  اكثر من رائع - حفارو القبور - لروجيه غارودي المتهم بمعاداة السامية

## بنت الحصن

[IMG]http://www.adabwafan.com/*******/products/1/6407.jpg[/IMG]

روجيه غارودي (Roger Garaudy) (ولد في 17 يوليو1913 م في مرسيليا، فرنسا) فيلسوف و كاتب فرنسي. خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية أُخذ كأسير حرب في الجلفة (جزائر). كان جارودي شيوعيا، لكنه طرد من الحزب الشيوعي سنة 1970 م وذلك لانتقاداته المستمرة للاتحاد السوفياتي، و بما أنه كان عضواً في الحوار المسيحي الشيوعي في الستينيات، فقد وجد نفسه منجذباً للدين وحاول أن يجمع الكاثوليكية مع الشيوعية خلال عقد السبعينيات، ثم ما لبث ان اعتنق الإسلام عام 1982 م متخذا الاسم رجاء. يقول جارودي عن اعتناقه الاسلام، أنه وجد أن الحضارة الغربية-حسب قول جارودي-قد بنيت على فهم خاطئ للإنسان، وأنه عبر حياته كان يبحث عن معنى معين لم يجده، حسبما يرى جارودي، إلا في الإسلام. ظلّ ملتزما بقيم العدالة الاجتماعية التي آمن بها في الحزب الشيوعي، ووجد أن الإسلام، حسب فهمه، ينسجم مع ذلك ويطبقه بشكل فائق. ظلّ على عدائه للإمبرياليةوالرأسمالية، و بالذات لأمريكا.
بعد مجازر صبرا وشاتيلا في لبنان أصدر غارودي بيانا احتل الصفحة الثانية عشرة من عدد 17 حزيران 1982 من جريدة اللوموند الفرنسية بعنوان (معنى العدوان الإسرائيلي بعد مجازر لبنان) وقد وقع البيان مع غارودي كل من الأب ميشيل لولون والقس إيتان ماتيو. وكان هذا البيان بداية صدام غارودي مع المنظمات الصهيونية التي شنت حملة ضده في فرنسا والعالم .
في عام 1998 حكمت محكمة فرنسية على جارودي بتهمة التشكيك في محرقة اليهود في كتابه الأساطير المؤسسة لدولة إسرائيل، حيث شكك في الأرقام الشائعة حول إبادة يهود أوربا في غرف الغاز على أيدي النازيين. 
اعماله :- 
هل نحتاج إلى إله؟ (Avons-nous besoin de Dieu?) 
الإله ميّت (Dieu est mort). 
ازدهار وتدهور الإسلام (The grandeur and decadences of Islam). 
اصول الاصوليات والتعصبات السلفية* (Islam and integrism). 
دعوة إلى الحياة (Call to the living). 
من تعتقدون أنني أكون ؟؟(Who do you say that I am?) 
نحو حرب دينية (Towards a war of religion). 
الأساطير المؤسسة للسياسة الإسرائيلية* (The Founding Myths of Modern Israel). 
*التسمية حسب النسخة المترجمة الصادرة عن دار الشروق.
المسجد مرآة الإسلام (Mosquée, miroir de l'Islam ) . 
جولتي وحيدا حول هذا القرن (Mon tour du siècle en solitaire) 
فلسطين مهد الرسالات السماوية (Palestine, terre des messages divins) . 
نال جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية سنة 1985 عن خدمة الإسلام وذلك عن كتابيه Promesses de l'Islam (ما يعد به الإسلام ) و L'Islam habite notre avenir(الإسلام يسكن مستقبلنا ) .ولدفاعه عن القضية الفلسطينية . 


حفارو القبور 
هنا

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا على الكتاب ولي عودة بعد قراءة الكتاب

----------


## tom101

thanks

----------


## سومانة

شكرا

----------


## Baha

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abuzed

thank you for the book

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة  :Sorry56fdg:

----------

